# Seven new batches of CP soap! (Yes, SEVEN!)



## Lil Outlaws (May 13, 2009)

Whew!

Here's 6 of them (missing the Pear Glace' here)




Honeyed Lavender (part of the Local Soaps Project)




Lemon Berry Zinger (this one is colored with the tea - not brown, for once!)




Lemon Lavender




Mango Papaya (soft and ugly from the HFCS in the nectar.. dangit)




Pear Glace' (another HFCS nectar batch.. gah!)




Pink Lime




Sandalwood/Patchouli Castille





Thanks for looking!


----------



## Lindy (May 13, 2009)

I so love your experiments!  Between you and Surf Girl we can learn so much.  Your soaps as usual are gorgeous - thank you for sharing....


----------



## heartsong (May 13, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  WOWEE!!! you have been busy!!!  :shock: 

terrific looking soaps!  i'd be hard pressed to pick a fave, but the color on the berry zinger is GORGEOUS!

great job!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Wowsers , those are all fantastic  , I love the color you got with the raspberry tea .. Way to go!!!

Kitn


----------



## artisan soaps (May 13, 2009)

..


----------



## ChrissyB (May 13, 2009)

Lil Outlaws they are all great! Especially the lemon zinger tea one, that's a great colour!
Artisan soaps, we have that tea over here, so I'm sure you can find it where you are.


----------



## artisan soaps (May 13, 2009)

..


----------



## artisan soaps (May 13, 2009)

..


----------



## vivcarm (May 13, 2009)

Those soaps are lovely, next time I'm in the health shop I am going to pick up a packet!


----------



## topcat (May 13, 2009)

Wow!!! :shock:   Gorgeous - all of them!

Tanya


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Very pretty! I can't pick my fave. How long did it take you to make all of these?


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 13, 2009)

Those are gorgeous!! (i hope i spelt that right heh)


----------



## pepperi27 (May 13, 2009)

I love your soaps but love your scent combos as well!


----------



## Godiva (May 13, 2009)

Great job on all!  Especially LOVE the mango.  Colors look perfect!


----------



## LJA (May 13, 2009)

Wow!!!  You've been soaping your butt off!!  They all look great!!  Do you sleep?   :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Your photography and set up is stunning!


----------



## surf girl (May 14, 2009)

Lil Outlaws said:
			
		

> Lemon Berry Zinger (this one is colored with the tea - not brown, for once!)



Get OUT!  Are you telling me that gorgeous colour is from the tea alone?  Tell me more! What brand, how much tea to how much water, steeped how long, temp, etc.  Pretty please.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (May 14, 2009)

Seriously, that tea just stuns me. I've never had tea turn anything but brown, and it always smells burnt. This smells great (you can detect it beneath the FO) and is a gorgeous color!

It's Lemon Berry Zinger tea from Celestial Seasonings (Walmart has it, sometimes it comes in a variety pack). I think it was 2 or 3 bags, I just nuked it for about a minute in a large coffee cup of water and then used the appropriate amount as my lye liquid. 

The tea was that gorgeous color and I remember thinking "what a shame.. it's just going to turn brown anyway" and then I was shocked when it was so pretty. I figured it wouldn't last and by the time I unmolded it would be brown, but it's pretty much my favorite soap. HA!

The tea itself smells like uhm.. a little fruity, and has a bit of that "bite" from citrus, KWIM? I used a Lemon Ice FO and it went perfectly. (from LeCrissa's)


----------



## MsBien (May 14, 2009)

Wow, really nice.  Your soaps are gorgeous.


----------



## Vinca Leaf (May 14, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## surf girl (May 14, 2009)

Thanks, Lil Outlaws!  I am so going to try that tea.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

I'm sipping that gorgeous tea right now. I bought 2 boxes of celestial seasonings Lemon Zinger and Red Zinger Tea. Both contain rosehips. There was no Lemon Berry on that site. I haven't yet tried them, waiting for my OO to arrive next week


----------



## Deda (May 15, 2009)

Very pretty!  I love that tea - I think I have some, can't wait to try it in soap!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (May 15, 2009)

ooh good catch, my mistake - it is just Lemon Zinger. I forgot I added the "berry" part myself!

I bought it in a variety pack, "Celestial Seasonings Herbal Tea Sampler"
It had Chamomile, Lemon Zinger, Wild Berry Zinger, Peppermint, and Sleepytime in it


----------

